# amyraldianism



## satz (Jul 22, 2005)

What is your take on amyraldianians? Do you consider them breathen?


----------



## turmeric (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes - Plymouth Brethern!


----------



## default (Jul 22, 2005)

EXCUSE ME for my ignorance... amyraldi what?> (what is that?)


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 22, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amyraldianism

They are basically "4-point" Calvinists. They believe that Christ died for all, but did not atone for all. Many say that he died for the reprobate just to leave them without excuse.

It's heresy and VERY dangerous in my opinion, but not damning. 

Richard Baxter was probably Amyraldian, and I think that Luther probably was too.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm not aware of Luther holding to Amyraldianism, though I know Richard Baxter did. This erroneous doctrine was first promulgated, I believe, by Moses Amyraut (1596-1664). Francis Turretin, among others, refuted his doctrine in his _Institutes_. 

From an article by the Webmaster:



> After nine months of study in Paris with the Church Historian David Blondel, Turretin was immersed into the conflict of reformed theology and the theology of Moise Amyraut (1596-1664). Amyraut was to give rise to Amyraldianism, a highly deviant aspect trying to stem out of Reformed theology which attempted to take the doctrine of Limited Atonement to replace it with a kind of Universalism. Amyraut taught the doctrine of hypothetical Universalism: that Jesus died for all men to make a way into heaven for each and everyone so long as they were willing to initiate the conversion. In reading Turretin's "Institutes" you can see vividly his refutation of the Amyraldian doctrines, and how they are truly deviant from the biblical record.



There is a helpful chapter entited _Amyraldianism: Is it Modified Calvinism?_ by Ian Hamilton in _Confessing Our Hope: Essays Celebrating the Life and Ministry of Morton H. Smith_, ed. by Joseph A. Pipa, Jr. and C.N. Willborn, Southern Presbyterian Press, Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary, 2004.

[Edited on 7-23-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## satz (Jul 22, 2005)

> Amyraut taught the doctrine of hypothetical Universalism: that Jesus died for all men to make a way into heaven for each and everyone so long as they were willing to initiate the conversion. In reading Turretin's "Institutes" you can see vividly his refutation of the Amyraldian doctrines, and how they are truly deviant from the biblical record



Sadly this form of thinking is becoming more and more prevalent even amongst those who hold to election. However, i think many who hold to this have not thought out the full implications. Either that or it is a holdover for those who have converted from arminianism.


----------



## yeutter (Sep 10, 2005)

John Owen in his Death of Death in the Death of Christ directly answers the Amyraldian error.


----------



## andreas (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.prca.org/standard_bearer/volume80/2003nov15.html#Marking the Bulwarks


----------

